# Vote for Pedro, I Mean Vote for Posh



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well folks, I tried to do this earlier, but for some reason it didn't work.

It's true I'm totally smitten with this girl. Please vote for her as the most Pamper Pup of the Month. Right here. Vote often! You can vote from the same computer every couple hours or so. I love this, so Floridian!

xoxo


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She is a cutie! I voted.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I gave Posh Puppy a vote :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Posh got my vote! She's definitely a winner!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Will vote often! G.L.!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

go posh go!!!!! I rated her, is that voting?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A 10 for you little posh!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Keep Posh a "Leader"*

Please vote for Posh and keep her in the lead.

Yes, I know I'm crazy...also if you vote high for other pups she will move down the list and no longer be in the top few.

Lots of cute competition! 

Here's Posh's link!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy I have not been on the forum much but I have been voting for Posh several times a day :biggrin1:

Trying real hard to at least get her into the top 10 spot, she is almost there.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo I just went in to vote again and she is in the top 10!!!

GO POSH GO :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I rated Posh a 10!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I voted too...Posh is a 10!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I voted!! She's a cutie!


----------

